# FET HCG TEST



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi ladies (and gents)

Does anybody know if it is true that with FET you get HCG later on than with a fresh cycle?

The thing is I stupidly POAS (clear blue digital) on Sat and Sun 7/8dp5dt and they were both BFN  

I have heard from a friend that the clear blue digital needs a higher concentrate of HCG than normal tests and also that with FET it takes longer to show up in your blood.

I am holding on to these two facts until my OTD.  In the mean time has anybody any info on these two facts??


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi, 
I think it depends on whether you  had a natural or medicated cycle and whether you had any trigger shots. also at what stage your embryo was when it was transferred. 

I know my test date will be lots later than normal this time after ET as i am having Ovitrelle shots instead of Progesterone cyclogest pessarys. 
xxx


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

My embies were 5 days old and my cycle was medicated.

I am just praying that my friend was right and holding onto that hope.


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

George,

I think it's still abit too early for a definate result.  

Good Luck

Mamma


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi sorry, just read your message back again. Its definately way too early to do HPT, plus the medication may still be in your system giving you a false result for now. 

good luck and keep us posted. stay away from those HPT !!! xxx


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. I am still   though.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

There's no difference between a natural pregnancy, medicated/natural FET or IVF treatment in terms of how long it takes for embryo to implant and HCG hormone released.  What you need to take into account is how old your embies were at transfer...only once an embie reaches blastocyst stage at 5 days old is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when 6 days old...and it can take up to around 12 days old to implant fully...some may implant earlier.  Only once embie implanted will it release enough HCG hormone for a peestick to detect....and some peesticks are more sensitive than others ie some will pick up 10mIU of HCG, others won't pick up anything less than 50 mIU etc

Did you have an HCG injection during your medicated FET ?  This can stay in your body for up to 14 days but if you tested BFN at 7/8dpt then that would indicate that there is no HCG injection left in your system....nothing else can cause an inaccurate result...other than testing too early.

I'm assuming from your dates than you are 12dp5dt today....so your embies would be 17 days old which means you should be able to get an accurate result on a peestick.  When you tested at 7/8dp5dt then your embies would've been 12/13 days old so it may have been a little early to be testing.

When is your OTD ?

Good luck....take care
Natasha


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

My OTD is tomorrow and Im soooo nervous!!!!


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

good luck for tomorrrow george. praying you get the result you deserve
x


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Laura Im sick with worry and nerves I think XX


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

stay calm luv and think positive thoughts. just think of how happy and excited you will be with the positive result tomorrow. g
good luck. sweet dreams. and stay positive xx


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was told by a consultant that they tend to find lower hcg with frozen cycles and it would appear that frozen embies take a little longer to produce it. She said they are not sure why.


----------

